# Rainbow shark w/ betta?



## trioadastra (Sep 23, 2011)

Hello all. I just bought a 55 gal tank, and it came w/ a bunch of fish, most of which I am donating to pet store. I would like to keep one small rainbow shark, can I do that in a 10 gal w/ a betta?


----------



## EverythingNice55 (Jul 26, 2011)

No, I don't think so. I might be wrong, though...


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

i don't think that will work out, sharks are pretty aggressive. a ten gallon wouldn't be big enough for both a shark and a betta anyway, the sharks get up to 6 inches long and they need 20 gallons or more. A ten gallon would be perfect for a betta and three or so cory cat fish though, albino cories are adorable!


----------



## TonyK (Apr 4, 2011)

The tank is to small and those sharks are very aggressive. I put one with a pair of Red Devils once. That shark had those red devils cowering in the corner of the tank. The Red devils were twice the size of the shark. Stay very far away from them if you want to keep with a Betta.


----------



## trioadastra (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks guys. I'm bummed though. That was the only one I wanted to keep out of a dozen. Ah well, he'll find a nice home elsewhere.


----------

